# Out of standard ??



## ramzi200602119 (Oct 2, 2020)

My gsd is 11 month old
He is 62 cm in height
Lenght about 72 cm
But weight is only 26.5 kg 
Is he out of standard or just skinny??
Heres are some pic 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

He's a bit skinny. 

He's only 11 months old, and hasn't finished growing yet. He will fill out quite a bit over the next year or two.

Sooo many people come on here, asking this...and the answer is usually the same: just be patient!


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

He is smallish. Height wise he is within the standard and only about 6.5 pounds from the minimum weight which he could easily attain by age two.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would say at 62 cm and 26.5 kg he is very proportional. He will gain weight as he matures. He looks good but I think he lacks rear end muscle more so than needing to just gain weight in general..


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Back end is a bit lean, Get that dog exercising and feed quality calorie dense food but keep him overall lean.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

My question is why does the dog’s size matter? Are you going to show him in conformation? If not, focus on health, training, and set some goals. Personally I prefer a larger dog for manwork, but smaller dogs can have unique assets as well. How would you describe your dog’s prey drive and have you tried to use food or a toy in trading?


----------

